# Elevated trailer lights



## docpotter (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone made their own elevated trailer light? Like installed them on the guide posts? Pics possible? I am trying to wrap my mind around how I can do this. Thanks


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 27, 2011)

not ever seen it done on the guide rollers/posts, but just have to find some lights you like/will fit and some pcv pipe, clamps/bolts etc. BPS and cabellas have them as a kit if you want to go that way. Most that I have seen are pvc pipes attached to the outer edge of the trailer frame with the lights at the top.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some years ago, in conjunction with the standard trailer ights, I put some on PVC poles. Used something like this LINK, mounted vertically. 

The wiring was run down inside of the PVC posts. Doing that prevented the PVC posts from rotating, which is a great feature of PVC guide on posts. Rich

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blazer-LED-Oval-Stop-Turn-and-Tail-Light-Kit-Red/15111219?findingMethod=rr


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 27, 2011)

I did on my 1236 with a Harbor Freight trailer. The trailer was so low I couldn't see the back end when backing up without a boat. I broke the passenger side light once or maybe twice, but I decided it was enough. I used a 6' piece of perforated square tube steel, cut it in half, bolted it on and there you have it. Also used it as a roller post with some left-over parts from the trailer. You can check it out here if you're interested...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=9712


----------



## lbursell (Apr 28, 2011)

Check my build towards the end of re-doing the trailer (page 2). I've used it three times, so far, and I couldn't be happier with it. Just pay attention to your grounds.  Link is in my signature.


----------



## docpotter (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, that is what I am looking for and has gotten my creative juices flowing. =D>


----------



## Zum (May 1, 2011)

Not 100% sure but maybe in some states it's not legal just to have elevated lights.
You might need them down lower as well.


----------



## jimmyzshack (May 1, 2011)

I bought a set from academy sports last week because i couldn't see my trailer backing up without the boat on it. They also guide the boat on well are are sturdy. The out side of it is pvc but the inside is a aluminum shaft. The lights at the stop are just red led running lights with orange led lights facing forward. you can kind of see them in this pic.


----------

